# The Ultimate ASEAN [Bangkok-KL-Singapore-Jakarta-Manila]



## patchay

Let's compare all newly planned/underconstruction skyscrapers of *ASEAN* (Southeast Asia) Major capital cities!!!  It will compliment the other thread (Bangkok-KL-Singapore) but here includes Jakarta and Manila as well. Friends from Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh are also welcome! 

I'll start with my home city that is Kuala Lumpur! 

*Pavilion Kuala Lumpur*









*The Avare KL*









*Cendana @ Sultan Ismail*









*CapSquare KL*









*KL Sentral*









*Mid-Valley City - The Gardens *









*Berjaya Central Park*









*Menara YNH & Lot 163*









*Bolton KLCC [Proposed]*









*Plaza Merdeka [Drawing Board/Not approved]*


----------



## ncon

ok  !!

*Jakarta

The Westin/Thamrin Nine Residence 









Pacific Place Phase 1









Sudirman Park









Plaza Indonesia Extension Phase 2









Setiabudi Residence









Menara Satrio









Pasar Mobil Kemayoran Residence









The Regatta Jakarta









The PEAK









Grand Indonesia









Menara Karya









Rasuna Epicentrum (Bakrie Tower)


















Thamrin Residence









Paragon City









The Eminence @ Dharmawangsa 
















*


----------



## Saigoneseguy

The Regata is awesome! :eek2:


----------



## pedang

i want to see more insane projects specially in hanoi & saigon.. pls


----------



## diz

Here's some from Manila.

*One Rockwell*









*Joya*









*St. Francis Towers*









*EGI Skycity*









*Chateau de Noble*









*One Corporate Center*









*Lopez Centre*









*"Manila Tower" - Temporary name*









*SM-KS*









*SOMA Twin Towers*









*Cityplace*









*Serendra*


----------



## ncon

^^ St Francis Tower and Manila Tower kay:


----------



## XNeo

KL lack of new office building towers.
the design is not very impressive compare to others Asean new project.


----------



## pedang

^^ not lack.. but depend on demands/market  the problem just not happend in KL. Current development are more focus on Mix used rather than one single office tower like in midvalley n lot C.


----------



## patchay

More of KL under construction now!

*MRCB/UEM Corporate HQ at KL-Sentral [29-storey]*









*ICON KL [40-storey]*









*Menara Commerce [42-storey]*









*Menara Worldwide [27-storey]*









*Goldis Twin Tower [30-storey]*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

my favorites UC in sea...

*ST.FRANCIS TOWERS (60FLOORS) - manila
*the PEAK - jakarta
*SERENDRA - the best low-rise residential ever!!! - manila
*SUDIRMAN PARK - jakarta
*THE MET - bangkok
*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE - manila


SEA RULZ!


----------



## great184

All nice additions to our ASEAN skylines


----------



## great184

*"Manila Tower" - Temporary name*









Where will this be located at?... The tower on the right vaguely reminds me of the unfinished JAKA tower in ayala ave.


----------



## diz

Ayala Avenue. BTW you double posted.


----------



## pedang

*pendekar*

*Kuala Lumpur - Premier Projects!!*  




XNeo said:


> KL lack of new office building towers.
> the design is not very impressive compare to others Asean new project.


*satisfied ??* 



*The Troika - 50+flr*













*K-Residences and AvenueK - 50+flr*












*Four Seasons Center - Both 50+flr *













*Lot C - 60 flr*













*YTL Tower - 63 flr (still on board) MAX Height: 294m
*













*Plaza Rakyat- 81 flr MAX Height: 382m*













*Damai Complex*













*Kelana Jaya Complex*













*Emirate Global Centre *


----------



## great184

dizflip said:


> Ayala Avenue. BTW you double posted.


Sorry about that I edited it now...

Have so many questions to ask

How many floors will it have? official height? Proposed, on-hold or Approved?


----------



## great184

*Four Seasons Center - Both 50+flr *













*Lot C - 60 flr*










Somehow i do not like it, not because of the design, (pretty neat in fact). But because it reduces the prominence of the petronas. IMHO these proposal should be located in a location farther away from the twin towers.


----------



## pedang

^^ acutally, its nice for both to be there..rather than nothing. btw, the twin will not alone forever n the time has come


----------



## bustero

great184 said:


> Sorry about that I edited it now...
> 
> Have so many questions to ask
> 
> How many floors will it have? official height? Proposed, on-hold or Approved?


Not sure between 50 to 60, will try to go for manila's tallest.

Not yet approved, undergoing approval process, looking for more GFA from other sites so the height can be accomodated in that particular lot.

i like the westin djakarta and troika in kl


----------



## XNeo

pedang said:


> *Kuala Lumpur - Premier Projects!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *satisfied ??*
> 
> 
> yes...TQ :nocrook:
> 
> PTT really needs taller building around them.
> Lot C and 4 season centre are gorgeous.


----------



## Ten

Here are some for BKK, Thanks CHAD and Thai forumers  


The Regent Bangkok, 48 and 35 floors 









The River, 73 and 43 floors









Watermark Chaopraya river, 52 and 28 floors










Central World Hotel, 57 floors, (the round one)










Amanta Lumpini, 62 and 38 floors









Millenium Residence, 53,53, 51 and 51 floor









The met, 69 floors









Metro Sathorn tower, 53 floors


----------



## p5archit

That is phenomenal-, truly some great projects listed. However, I was just wondering and by no means do I want to diminish the progress that KL, BKK or Manila are making, but are all these hotels, and condos necessary? I mean, are there enough people or is there enough demand for so much development in these sectors? One would imagine so by the pictures touting new developments..


p5


----------



## Lightness

Valid question. Just got back from Bangkok and so much development going on there, both commercial and residential.

I just wish infrastructural development would move as fast, traffic from central Bangkok all the way to Bang Yai just before New Year's holiday. Taxi drivers refusing to go anywhere near Sukhumvit or Anusawuri. Please extend BTS and Skytrain!!!

By the way, new airport building out of this world. Best looking airport in the world easily.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

can mumbai get in on this


----------



## Jai

Mumbai/India isn't part of ASEAN....


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

my bad guys sry i read it as asian u should still check out the mumbai projects thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420419


----------



## patchay

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> my bad guys sry i read it as asian u should still check out the mumbai projects thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=420419


Thankxx for the Mumbai thread link !!!


----------



## patchay

*KL Latest Latest*

On-going latest renderings !!!

*Hampshire Residences*









*myHabitat*










New Project KL

*The Hampshire Place*









*Saville Residence - 30 Storey*









*Oval Suites - Twin 41 Storey*










Proposed Projects Found


*Proposed Building Complex, could be known as 6 Stonor.*


























*Proposed office tower: The Gambus*


























*Proposed complex: The Rebana Ubi *










*Proposed project: The Godown*


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta Tower*

Menara Jakarta ad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq2L75Y9V-A


----------



## patchay

*WATG unveils design for Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur *










The Seattle office of international destination design firm Wimberly Allison Tong & Goo (WATG) is the design architect for the Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur, a 40-storey five-star hotel and mixed-use development in downtown Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. One of the more notable design features of the project will be the hotel lobby. Instead of being on the ground level, it will be at the top of the building. When guests enter the building to check in, they will ride the express lifts to the lobby where impressive 360-degree views of downtown Kuala Lumpur will greet them. The building will also hold service apartments and offices. The contemporary hotel is currently in the design development phase, and is scheduled to open to the public in December of 2010. Since its founding in 1945, WATG has specialized in hospitality, leisure and entertainment design from its offices worldwide.


----------



## diz

This looks similar to the St. Francis Towers in the Philippines... I like it!


----------



## cidofsc

this render`s... awesome hope enjoy it


----------



## patchay

p5archit said:


> That is phenomenal-, truly some great projects listed. However, I was just wondering and by no means do I want to diminish the progress that KL, BKK or Manila are making, but are all these hotels, and condos necessary? I mean, are there enough people or is there enough demand for so much development in these sectors? One would imagine so by the pictures touting new developments..p5



Well Asean is home to more than half a billion people today. As long as the economy is growing, population is increasing and the middle income group becoming more affluent, I think these new developments are very feasible. Many reports in my home country now say that office and hotel occupancy averaged more than 70%. The city centre is about 90%. So looks like more developments are on the way ...


----------



## JustHorace

^^Demand for real estate is high in the Philippines. Other than growing consumer spending, we owe it to the booming IT sector. The former is mainly responsible for the development of high-rise residences and shopping centers. The former keeps demand for high-rise offices at a high.

Tourism is another factor. Tourist arrivals in the Philippines (particularly Manila, which is the gateway to the country) are up by double-digits for the past few years. The most recent luxury hotels that were put up was a second Manila Hyatt and Crowne Plaza, both built about three years ago. Demand is growing and hotel chains are looking up into the country for investments. As of now, only a Marriott Hotel is in the works. Plans for a Ritz-Carlton and a Grand Hyatt were put on hold.


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Century City - Makati*


----------



## c0kelitr0




----------



## c0kelitr0




----------



## diz

Mayn. That's soo awesome... Mayn..


----------



## musang

pedang said:


> *Emirate Global Centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

where is this in KL going 2b built? n wats the height like?*


----------



## diz

Wow. That's nice too.! Go ASEAN!


----------



## TopperCity

What a design in the last pic! 
Future gothic????????


----------



## c0kelitr0

Entertainment City, Manila Bay


----------



## kevinb

^^ Is that in Manila per se?


----------



## c0kelitr0

i don't think it's exactly in the city of Manila but it is in the metro for sure.


----------



## oz.fil

^^ ive never heard of that development before! sounds great! hope it materealizes in the next few years


----------



## patchay

wow ... the entertainment city cocept is something like Malaysia's Genting Highland! Hope to visit Manila one day !!


----------



## JustHorace

c0kelitr0 said:


> i don't think it's exactly in the city of Manila but it is in the metro for sure.


I think it'll be somewhere between Asiaworld and SM Business Park; some place on the Manila Bay reclamation area.


----------



## Ten

more from BKK, Thanks to CHAD  

The Ritz Carlton Hotel and Residence, 45 and 12 Storey 










Watermark Chaopraya River, 52 and 28 Storey 










Sathorn Princess Towers, 40 and 40 Storey 










Athenee Residence, 40 Storey 











The Infinity, 40 Storey 










The Column, 42 and 10 Storey


----------



## Ten

BKK  , credit to khun CHAD krub.

The Fullerton, 37 Storey 










The Manhattan, 38 Storey 










Pratunam Complex, 39, 39 and 34 Storey 










Q-House Lumpini, 39 Storey 












New Bangkok Cityhall, 37 Storey 










Baan Sathorn Chaopraya, 37 Storey 










The Park Residence, 35 and 28 Storey :









thanks to khun Barth










Urbana Sathorn, 37 Storey 












Riverside Garden Marina, 36, 36 and 36 Storey 










Crowne Plaza Sukhumvit, 34 Storey :










Baan Rajprasong, 34 Storey 










the UBC III tower, 48 floors











The Oceanos tower, 43, 43 floors


----------



## Ten

my favourite : One Sathorn square , 40 + 40 floors (thanks khun CHAD )


----------



## patchay

Thanks Ten for those awesome pics !!!


----------



## xXx carlos xXx

shoot!! i love the "one Sathorn Square".. it's really nice..


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur *

*Lot C - 60 Storey Office Tower (Expansion to Petronas TT) *



oshkoshbgood said:


>



*Capital Tower*


----------



## c0kelitr0

wow, that capital tower looks beautiful. it also looks like that one buing built in Jakarta!


----------



## Skyprince

Wow ASEAN is rising !!


----------



## TYW

lots of tall towers with awesome design!!


----------



## diz

ASEAN might become the next Superpower. I wish we would use the same monetary unit as the euro.


----------



## patchay

*I-City Selangor, 25km west of Kuala Lumpur*

Not really a skyscraper project though but its a huge world class mixed-development project not very far from KL CBD. 


*I-City Selangor* is a RM1.5 billion commercial development situated on a 72-acre freehold site in Shah Alam, the capital of the State of Selangor, about 25km west of Kuala Lumpur. 










To be completed in 8 to 10 years, it is designed by the world renowned Jon A. Jerde of the Jerde Partnership to be a state-of-the-art urban township that will comprise of corporate offices, a retail park, pedestrian street mall, hotel, service apartments, convention centre, hypermarket, innovation centre, and an intelligent school. 

















An artist’s impression of part of the i-City. The RM1.5bil development will take between eight and 10 years to complete

Jerde's signature “Experience makes the place” concept, together with its innovative ICT applications and vibrant retail draws will make it a must-visit regional destination. 


























Even at its initial stage, I-City has already been designated as the premier ICT hub of Selangor and endorsed by the Ministry of Tourism Malaysia as one of the country's unique tourist destinations.


























Envisioned to be the heart and soul of the first phase of I-City, CityWalk is a dynamic pedestrian street mall of 1,000 feet long, modelled after the famed Universal CityWalk in Los Angeles , USA. It will feature a varied mix of trades as well as three courtyards where events and promotions will be an on-going activity.

It will also have a RM40 million integrated multimedia light and sound technology that will be the first of its kind in this region. It will be an experience of a life time for the visitors as it activates the 3 human senses - visual, sound and smell within the same context.










PROGRESS NOV 2006


----------



## pedang

*LOT C - 60 storey @ KLCC*

*Previous Design - Height : 267 Meter *













*Final Design - Height : still unknown (probably more height)*

by *logorithm*
Anyway, here's the picture of it again with the corrected view angle.


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher

I like the Four Seasons Center best...hope they build it! Runner up is the Metro Sathorn Tower.

Asian architecture is very interesting to say the least!


----------



## marcintexas

I'm kind of perplexed at the amount of high-rise residential and office development in KL. I would understand if they were hotels, Malaysia is a really nice country to visit, but it has a relatively small population (compared to its neighbors), and I can't think of any particular type of industry that would need so much office space.


----------



## weirdo

wow. i had a great time looking at all these developments around sea.


----------



## diz

MANHATTAN GARDEN CITY - QC, Metro Manila


----------



## Imperfect Ending

patchay said:


> Not really a skyscraper project though but its a huge world class mixed-development project not very far from KL CBD.
> 
> 
> *I-City Selangor* is a RM1.5 billion commercial development situated on a 72-acre freehold site in Shah Alam, the capital of the State of Selangor, about 25km west of Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be completed in 8 to 10 years, it is designed by the world renowned Jon A. Jerde of the Jerde Partnership to be a state-of-the-art urban township that will comprise of corporate offices, a retail park, pedestrian street mall, hotel, service apartments, convention centre, hypermarket, innovation centre, and an intelligent school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist’s impression of part of the i-City. The RM1.5bil development will take between eight and 10 years to complete
> 
> Jerde's signature “Experience makes the place” concept, together with its innovative ICT applications and vibrant retail draws will make it a must-visit regional destination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at its initial stage, I-City has already been designated as the premier ICT hub of Selangor and endorsed by the Ministry of Tourism Malaysia as one of the country's unique tourist destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envisioned to be the heart and soul of the first phase of I-City, CityWalk is a dynamic pedestrian street mall of 1,000 feet long, modelled after the famed Universal CityWalk in Los Angeles , USA. It will feature a varied mix of trades as well as three courtyards where events and promotions will be an on-going activity.
> 
> It will also have a RM40 million integrated multimedia light and sound technology that will be the first of its kind in this region. It will be an experience of a life time for the visitors as it activates the 3 human senses - visual, sound and smell within the same context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRESS NOV 2006



Kinda reminds me of Universal Studios CityWalk in Los Angeles


----------



## diz

Another Lopez Centre design.


----------



## Blue_Sky

*Jakarta*

*Capital Residences, 3 Towers*









*THE REGATTA - 10 Towers*




































*Menara Karya* - Rendering









*The Icon - 2 Towers*









*Paragon City - 11 Towers*









*The Palazzo*


----------



## patchay

KL
*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

*Financial Services Resource Centre*










*COMING SOON ...*

*Crest @ Jln Sultan Ismail - 44 & 26 storey*


















*DESIGN/PROPOSED/UNBUILT*

*Ampang Tower - 40 storey*









*Damansara Lofts*









*GSL Corporate Tower - 33 storey*









*Sime Darby World HQ *









*KLCC Healthcare Centre Masterplan*


----------



## diz

*Metro Manila*



diz said:


> GA Skysuites
> Claims to be next Philippine's tallest. No confirmed height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA Stack
> No information so far.


----------



## Pocholo

pedang said:


> *Four Seasons Center - Both 50+flr *


^^ Wow! The one I've been waiting for. It'll compliment the twins!

Can't wait to see it get built. Petronas needs something tall around for balance.


----------



## Pocholo

Ten said:


> my favourite : One Sathorn square , 40 + 40 floors (thanks khun CHAD )


One of my favorites too. Futuristic and classy!


----------



## patchay

Pocholo said:


> ^^ Wow! The one I've been waiting for. It'll compliment the twins!
> Can't wait to see it get built. Petronas needs something tall around for balance.


*KUALA LUMPUR YEAR 2012*










Floor Count from left: 60 - 88 - 88 - 49 - 60 - 38 - 50 - 38

SOME PROGRESS CLIPS ...

*Four Seasons KL*
As of 27 January 2007








World Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260785

*Lot C*
As of 10 December 2006








World Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260791

*Avenue K Tower 1*
As of March 2007








World Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299476


There are many 30-40-50 storey towers completing by 2010 around Twin Towers


----------



## Pocholo

^^Looks good! Thanks for the update Patchay. 

Area around Petronas would really look modern and classy. I've been imagining that area with dense supertalls. Can't wait to see all projects completed! ASEAN's skylines are far better than my LA.

My native Manila has it's own great projects. I hope somebody can post the ambitious BGC and Bay City plans here.


----------



## rizalhakim

no more?


----------



## rizalhakim

TA3 & TA4 KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Millennium Residence KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Penang Global City Ctr - Penang, Malaysia


----------



## rizalhakim

Setia Eco city -JB,Malaysia


----------



## rizalhakim

Platinum Park , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Glomac Tower , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

D'rapport ,KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Kiara 9 , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

MK 28 , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Pearl Regency , Penang



















The light Penang


----------



## rizalhakim

Acadia Residensi , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Public Mutual Tower , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Gurney Paragon, Penang


----------



## rizalhakim

Setia Ecocity, KL


----------



## rizalhakim

DBKL Tower, KL


----------



## rizalhakim

The Capers - KL


----------



## rizalhakim

Tropicana City , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

E&O Tower , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

PJ trade Ctr , KL


----------



## rizalhakim

The Light Penang


----------



## rizalhakim

The Paradigm KL


----------



## rizalhakim

D'Tiara KL


----------



## rizalhakim

1Borneo Kota Kinabalu , Malaysia


----------



## stanleymalls

*Some of Manila's projects......*

*Eastwood Le Grande Residences*










*Entrata Urban Complex*









*Century City*










More are coming....


----------



## Club_Dru

Nice projects there in Asia! Nice Mall's and Shoppingscentres. You don't see this projects in Europe.

Keep on going Asia.


----------



## nakoi28

*Bagong Nayong Pilipino-Manila Bay Tourism City*








P A L said:


>


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*flipside*

HERE ARE SOME PROJECTS FROM *M*ETRO* M*ANILA:

*FROM MAKATI CITY*

1. *The Discovery Primea *











2.*Knightsbridge Residences*




























*3. Gramercy Residences*

Old Render










4. *One Central*




















5. *The Beacon*











6. *Ayala Center Redevelopment*






































7. *Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences*




















8. *The Stratosphere*











9. *San Lorenzo Place*











*10. Grand Soho Makati*


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*flipside*

*M*ETRO*M*ANILA CONTINUATION:

*FROM TAGUIG CITY AND THE FORT BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY/ (THE FORT)*

*1. The BeauFort*











*2. Unified Philippine Stock Exchange(PSE) Building*











*3. Module Tower*











*4. Blue Sapphire*











*5. Project 66 / Landmark 66 *(no official height yet)

















*6. Ascendas Tower*










*7. McKinley Hill*























































*8. The Trion Towers*



















*9. 8 Forbestown Road*










*10. Fort Palm Spring*










*11. Ayala Mind Museum*





































*12. Avant at the Fort*










*13. Discovery Raintree Hotel
*
































*14. Shangri-La at the Fort*


----------

